# gold plated flatware



## Goldfinger4 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello!

What are your experiences with gold plated flatware? How much gold is on spoons and forks?
Modern gold plated flatware is made of steel. That makes it very easy to recover the gold - simply put it in the furnace and heat to 1200°C.

regards


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2011)

Goldfinger4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> What are your experiences with gold plated flatware? How much gold is on spoons and forks?
> Modern gold plated flatware is made of steel. That makes it very easy to recover the gold - simply put it in the furnace and heat to 1200°C.
> ...



Simply put run it in a cell.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 5, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Goldfinger4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


Seconded for most of the members 8) 
personally I'd strip them with cyanide but I have had plenty of experience with the delightful stuff :evil:


----------



## Goldfinger4 (Jan 5, 2011)

So no one knows how heavy the plating is?
I bougth some flatware at ebay and will try it out.. Its so damn cheap^^


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2011)

A company I consulted for only plated them 7 millionths of an inch thick. That's about $0.10 per square inch. Recently, someone on the forum seemed to have some much better stuff but I don't think he ever posted the results. I think most is of the thinner variety. Think thin. If it's better, you'll have a nice surprise.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd think flash-plated at best...

... I've come to learn.. if it's on ebay, you're paying more than you'll ever recover. Am I wrong? :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 4, 2011)

Goldfinger4 said:


> So no one knows how heavy the plating is?
> I bougth some flatware at ebay and will try it out.. Its so damn cheap^^



What's cheap?


----------



## adam_mizer (Feb 4, 2011)

Return of gold on plated flatware on one set of service for 8 missing only a few pieces (W.M.Rodgers&Son (China)) and included salad fork, shell spoon, large spoon etc... did not yield any bit of a worthy amount of gold.
In the sulphuric cell each piece deplated instantly in only seconds at the longest, so fast and right down to the silver metal very cleanly.
This set mentioned I believe was only a light flash plate.
I was not impressed at all, but that doesn't mean there maybe better sets available.
The one above was made in CHINA.


----------

